# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Bussikartta

## 401

Turkulainen Miitre Timonen on rakennellut Fölin avoimen datan pohjalta Turun seudun busseja näyttävän kartan. Siinä näkyy myös auton liikennöijä ja numero, esim. Savonlinja 974. Useimmasta näkyy myös rekisteritunnus. Tästä palvelusta luulisi olevan iloa ja hyötyä harrastajille!

Osoite: http://miitre.net/bussit

----------


## eemeli113

Vesma 4 on Grandell 17 (MMC-290) ja Vesma 5 on Grandell 20 (MMC-265).

----------


## 401

GPS-viallisia autojakin löytyy, esim. Citybus 7 (CKC-376) jossa sijainti ei päivity joko lainkaan, tai sitten kuljettaja itse päivittää sitä käsin. Näin huomasin tehtävän aamun 99:ssä.

----------


## MB1

Bussit kartalla Turku on ilmeisesti jollakintavoin out of order ?

----------


## 401

Goto https://busmap.vurpo.fi/

----------


## onni

Molemmat ovat rikki, jokin ongelma ilmeisesti Fölillä ja laitteiden data/tiedoissa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Jossain välissä kartalla (linkki kerrotaan ketjun avausviestissä) on alkanut näkyä myös Nobinan uudet BYDit (heinäkuun ihan alkupäivinä eivät näkyneet). BYDien kohdalla ei vielä näy rekisteritunnusta, ja ajoneuvon numerokin esitetään muodossa 22XXXX eli järjestysnumeron edessä esiintyy 22. Mutta joka tapauksessa, hienoa että BYDitkin näkyvät tuolla bussikartalla.

----------


## MB1

Missä osoitteessa legendaarinen BUSSITUTKA nykyään lymyää ?

----------


## 401

> Missä osoitteessa legendaarinen BUSSITUTKA nykyään lymyää ?


Niinkin eksoottisessa osoitteessa kuin https://bussitutka.fi/

----------


## kuukanko

Ja selvyyden vuoksi todettakoon, että Bussitutka on HSL-liikenteen kalustoa seuraava sivusto. Turun paikallisliikenteessä taas toimii tässä ketjussa aikaisemmin mainittu sivu.

----------


## mv

> Niinkin eksoottisessa osoitteessa kuin https://bussitutka.fi/


Nyt kun pienen tauon jälkeen taas poikkesin niin huomasin uuden (?) ominaisuuden, pysäkkitoiminnot. Eli linjatunnus:
Normaaliajo: 500Pysäkillä (tulossa tai lähdössä): (500)Ovet auki: [500]

Tai noin mä sen logiikan ainakin tulkitsin.

----------


## 034

Ei ole linkki toiminut hetkeen. Harmi. Oli nopea ja kevyt sivu etenkin luurilla sijaintien tarkkailuun. Turusta puuttuu bussitutka.fi- tyyppinen saitti nyt täysin

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ei ole linkki toiminut hetkeen. Harmi. Oli nopea ja kevyt sivu etenkin luurilla sijaintien tarkkailuun. Turusta puuttuu bussitutka.fi- tyyppinen saitti nyt täysin


Sen puuttuessa ainakin minä katson palvelua https://busmap.vurpo.fi/

Bussitutkahan (HSL) on siitä mainio palvelu, että sen kautta pääsee selaamaan historiaakin. Ei kai niin laajaa palvelua ole ollut muun Suomen bussiliikennettä koskien?

----------


## MB1

Hyvä, että joku on viitsinyt tuon palvelun tehdä, sitä käytän minäkin nyt. Ei kuitenkaan niin hyvä kuin tämä puuttuva, jonka virallista nimeä en tiedä. Siinä oli paljon hyviä puolia, mm lähtöajat jne.... .HSL:n bussitutkan tapainen toivottava !

----------


## 401

Miitren sivuston domain on näköjään tosiaan vanhentunut, eli hän ei ole enää päivittänyt sivua. En tiedä, kuinka paljon hänellä on vielä kiinnostusta asiaan. Voin kysyä häneltä suoraan.

"Vurpo" on kumppanini ja olen kysynyt häneltä, olisiko Turun datasta mahdollista kerätä samalla tavalla historiatietoa. Kuulemma on. Hän kertoi että voisi yrittää värkätä jotain  :Smile: 

Hänellä on toinenkin bussiaiheinen sivusto, josta voi katsoa pysäkkiaikatauluja. Löytyy pääsivulta https://vurpo.fi/ !

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:38 ----------

Päivitys: Ei ole kuulemma Miitrellä enää kiinnostusta asiaan.

----------


## JT

Olen itse rakentanut aikoinaan pienellä jeesillä Pythonilla koodin, joka hakee avoimesta lähdedatasta (esim. Turku ja Tampere) vapaavalintaisella syklillä (esim. kerran 10 tai 15 minuutissa) millä lähdöllä mikäkin ajoneuvo kulkee. Tieto kerätään excel-taulukkoon, joka sitten vaatii vielä aika paljon manuaalista järjestelyä ja duplikaattien poistamista. Koodin voi laittaa vaikkapa vuorokaudeksi ajoon ja näin saadaan kokonaisia autokiertoja selville. 

Pidemmän aikavälin tai jatkuvan historiatiedon kerääminen tietysti sitten vaatii koodin ajamista jatkuvasti ja lisää koodia, joka järjestelee kerättyä dataa tarkoituksenmukaisesti.

----------


## 034

Vai näin kävi. Joo mietin myös että näitten harrastuspohjalta pyöritettävien saittien kustannukset on myös otettava huomioon. Harva luultavasti voittoa näillä kuitenkaan tekee. Voin sanoa että Miitrelle kiitos. On ollut tehokkaalla käytöllä myös kuljettajien piirissä. Tämä Miitren sivu on näyttänyt myös sellaiset täplät kartalla kun muut palvelut eivät ole suostuneet näyttämään.




> Turun datasta mahdollista kerätä samalla tavalla historiatietoa. Kuulemma on. Hän kertoi että voisi yrittää värkätä jotain


Oli kyllä jännää. Itse en osaa koodailla mutta tutkinut että aika paljon Föliltäkin avointa dataa irtoaisi nykyisin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:06 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:03 ----------




> Olen itse rakentanut aikoinaan pienellä jeesillä Pythonilla koodin, joka hakee avoimesta lähdedatasta (esim. Turku ja Tampere)....


Millaisista kustannuksista puhutaan jos mietitään vaikka vuodella? Palvelin siinä varmaan isoin kuluerä?

----------


## ettäjaa

> Millaisista kustannuksista puhutaan jos mietitään vaikka vuodella? Palvelin siinä varmaan isoin kuluerä?


Tietoa pystyy hakemaan millä vaan koneella suoraan komentoriviltä. Läppärillä se on kuitenkin hiukan vaikeampaa kahdesta syystä: näytönsäästäjä saattaa pysäyttää taustaprosesseja, ja jos läppäriä siirtelee ja siitä menee nettiyhteys niin prosessi luultavasti pysähtyy. Itse korjasin tämän ongelman hankkimalla Raspberry Pi:n (mikrotietokoneen) 50:lla. Siitä sitten pystyi saamaan hyvin yksinkertaisella koodinpätkällä minua kiinnostavat tiedot yhteen tekstidokumenttiin. Tarpeen mukaan datan olisi voinut ottaa vaikka taulukkoon, jos olisin viitsinyt kirjoittaa lisää koodia.

Sen sijaan, jos haluaa oman nettisivun, hinta sellaiseen tulee tosiaan palvelimesta (joka korvaa tuon oman tietokoneen). Katsoin pikaisesti Amazonin sivuja ja halvin palvelin sieltä maksaa 3.50USD kuukaudessa. Puhutaan siis muutaman kympin vuosittaisesta kuluerästä. Lisäksi, jos haluaa nettiosoitteen, täytyy hankkia oma domain. Domainin vuosittainen hinta voi olla mitä vain parista eurosta ylöspäin. ".fi"-domainin hinta näyttäisi olevan 9 vuodessa. Nettisivun hinta voisi siis olla noin 50 vuodessa.

----------


## Waltsu

Itse olen koodannut tämmöisen tekstimuotoisen bussisijaintisivun: http://rvleino.fi/bussit/seuranta/lista.php

----------


## 401

> Itse olen koodannut tämmöisen tekstimuotoisen bussisijaintisivun: http://rvleino.fi/bussit/seuranta/lista.php


Mainioita nuo myöhästymisen tasot  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Itse olen koodannut tämmöisen tekstimuotoisen bussisijaintisivun: http://rvleino.fi/bussit/seuranta/lista.php


Tämä on muuten erittäin mainio palvelu. Yksi alansa parhaimmista, ja ihan varmasti mielenkiintoisin (ja hauskin). Siitä näkee melko pienellä vaivalla sen, mitä kalustoa on tarkasteluhetkellä aikataulunmukaisessa liikenteessä. Se, missä järjestyksessä kalusto taulukossa näkyy, näyttäisi olevan oma juttunsa. Itse olen päätynyt seuraavaan ajatukseen: ensimmäisenä luokkana tulee "hirvittävästi myöhässä", sitten "pahasti myöhässä", sen jälkeen "melkoisesti myöhässä", sitten "myöhässä". Seuraavina ovat vuorossa "aikataulussa" ja sen jälkeen "etuajassa". Sitä seuraava luokka ymmärtääkseni käsittää sekä "keskustan pysäkillä" että "lähtöpysäkillä" olijat. Viimeisenä luokkana on "saapunut päätepysäkille".

Mutta tuossa tulivat vasta luokat. Miten kalusto sitten järjestyy luokkien sisällä? Äkkivilkaisulla liikennöitsijät asettuvat kussakin luokassa ylhäältä alas päin käänteiseen aakkosjärjestykseen eli "öökkösjärjestykseen". Niiden sisällä kalusto järjestyy ylhäältä alaspäin suurinumeroisimmasta pieninumeroisimpaan. Ja koska kalusto on jaettu noihin aiemmin mainitsemiini luokkiin (termi omani), niin kunkin firman kalustoa näkyy miltei aina useammassa luokassa samanaikaisesti. Myöhästymisluokkia on niin paljon, että on varmasti hyvinkin yleistä, että tiettyinä tarkasteluhetkinä ei joitain niistä näy taulukossa ollenkaan (siis yksikään bussi ei jossain tilanteessa mahdollisesti kuulu johonkin yksittäiseen luokkaan).

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Itse olen päätynyt seuraavaan ajatukseen: ensimmäisenä luokkana tulee "hirvittävästi myöhässä", sitten "pahasti myöhässä", sen jälkeen "melkoisesti myöhässä", sitten "myöhässä". Seuraavina ovat vuorossa "aikataulussa" ja sen jälkeen "etuajassa". Sitä seuraava luokka ymmärtääkseni käsittää sekä "keskustan pysäkillä" että "lähtöpysäkillä" olijat. Viimeisenä luokkana on "saapunut päätepysäkille".


Etuajassa olevat näyttävät tulostuvan jo ennen aikataulussa olevia.

----------

